# Searching for cello or chamber music based on legends/myths/fairy tales...



## cello007 (May 6, 2016)

Hello, esteemed members of Talk Classical forum! 

I am interested in putting together several recital programs of solo or chamber music that feature or involve the cello in (program) music that was directly based off of or influenced by a legend, myth, fairy tale.... 

So far, I have:

Pohadka by Janacek
Othmar by Maria Newman
Elegy: Snow in June by Tan Dun
Casanova by Johann de Meij (admittedly not a chamber work, but perhaps I can at least mention its existence)



Any tips, recommendations, or ideas will be very very much appreciated!!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Not an easy task here, eh?

One thing came to my mind. _Don Quixote_ by Richard Strauss. Not a chamber work, but program music, features prominent cello, and is based on a novel/legend.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

*Xenakis* wrote a great piece for solo 'cello based on Greek mythology called _*Kottos*_.
Here are the relevant links (the background story and the YouTube performance with score). Hope you like it!

https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/mu...ntal-sounds/nugBseRM4jM0BxQnczKtkN/story.html


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)




----------

